# I'll never wear my DKNY boots again.



## Nomorebeans (Mar 31, 2015)

Watching the Barbara Walters Special tonight, and Donna Karan gleefully admitting to having an ongoing affair with a married man with two kids for years, and breaking up his marriage and family.

****. I'm burning the boots I used to love on the patio this weekend. 

Damn you, Barbara Walters! Damn you to infinity, Donna Karan!

(Bet he traded down for you, too, you ugly cow.)


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Just Googled her out of curiosity.

Ugh.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nomorebeans (Mar 31, 2015)

Yep. She's hideous, inside and out.

Wish I didn't know now what I didn't know then.

(I really, really loved those boots. Called them Magic Boots, once, even. They have now gone the way of Wal-Mart, Papa John's, and Jimmy John's. Squared.)


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Guess it would've been funnier if I'd typed "UGG".


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## alte Dame (Aug 7, 2012)

I don't buy a lot of her designs, but that ended any future purchase I ever would have made. So disgusting.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

It gets worse when you read through some of the details...

Donna Karan cheated on her husband for YEARS with the married love of her life | Daily Mail Online
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## honcho (Oct 5, 2013)

GusPolinski said:


> It gets worse when you read through some of the details...
> 
> Donna Karan cheated on her husband for YEARS with the married love of her life | Daily Mail Online
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


The 20 years of therapy did her wonders.....


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

honcho said:


> The 20 years of therapy did her wonders.....


LOL... I know, right?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThePheonix (Jan 3, 2013)

Nomorebeans said:


> Yep. She's hideous, inside and out.


Just put a bag over head.


----------



## TeddieG (Sep 9, 2015)

GusPolinski said:


> Guess it would've been funnier if I'd typed "UGG".
> 
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


And Gus comes through yet again . . . >


----------



## TeddieG (Sep 9, 2015)

ThePheonix said:


> Just put a bag over head.


A one-bagger, or a two-bagger, or a three-bagger?


----------



## TeddieG (Sep 9, 2015)

honcho said:


> The 20 years of therapy did her wonders.....


And honcho comes through, yet again . . .


----------



## TeddieG (Sep 9, 2015)

Fvck those boots. The one-hit wonder Nancy Sinatra sang, as well as she could, bless her, a pivotal song: these boots are made for walkin', and that's just what they'll do. One of these days these boots are gonna walk all over you . . . (cue the bass and the cute "walking off in a tantrum" rhythm I know a good number of you remember . . .) 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SbyAZQ45uww


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*I'm telling you ~ that poor girl has had to have snuck upon many a glass of water within the course of her lifetime in order to have slaked her thirst!

Regarding her morality, I would suffice that she's probably bedded so many men, that even her "clap" caught the "clap!"*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

If there's any justice in the world, Stephan will leave for for a much younger girl, and a big payout before long.


----------



## tpdallas (Aug 28, 2015)

People are delusional if they think men cheat based on looks.

It's about how the woman has made him feel if the cheating goes on that long.

Beautiful women get cheated on. Besides if a spouse cheated you with a beautiful woman it'd probably make you feel worse.

Cheating is bad enough without women's body/face/beauty issues and insecurities.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

tpdallas said:


> *People are delusional if they think men cheat based on looks.*
> 
> It's about how the woman has made him feel if the cheating goes on that long.
> 
> ...


and also based on prestige.

I have always thought she was overpriced. I guess this guy didn't.


----------



## Heatherknows (Aug 21, 2015)

Nomorebeans said:


> Watching the Barbara Walters Special tonight, and Donna Karan gleefully admitting to having an ongoing affair with a married man with two kids for years, and breaking up his marriage and family.
> 
> Fvck. I'm burning the boots I used to love on the patio this weekend.
> 
> ...


No, don't do it. It isn't the boots fault.


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

Forest said:


> If there's any justice in the world, Stephan will leave for for a much younger girl, and a big payout before long.


I think he has passed away. It's funny she didn't change her public name to his when they married. I mean after all he was her soulmate.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

Well damn you. I like her stuff. I have a pair of DKNY jeans. 

Seems like there are so few options when one wants to deal with ethical companies. Pretty soon I'll be farming my own land, weaving my own cloth and hunting my own game.


----------



## tpdallas (Aug 28, 2015)

Forest said:


> If there's any justice in the world, Stephan will leave for for a much younger girl, and a big payout before long.


I know he is deceased.

But he cheated too. Your punishment is for her, but he would get a younger woman and money.

Why is your punishment only for one party...the woman?


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

tpdallas said:


> I know he is deceased.
> 
> But he cheated too. Your punishment is for her, but he would get a younger woman and money.
> 
> Why is your punishment only for one party...the woman?


well she's the one who sold the damn boots.


----------



## Omego (Apr 17, 2013)

The article is almost championing duplicitous behavior. That's what's shocking. People have had mistresses/double lives/lovers etc since the dawn of time, but they didn't brag about it.


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

EnjoliWoman said:


> Well damn you. I like her stuff. I have a pair of DKNY jeans.
> 
> Seems like there are so few options when one wants to deal with ethical companies. Pretty soon I'll be farming my own land, weaving my own cloth and hunting my own game.


All useful skills in preparation for the zombie apocalypse.


----------



## ThePheonix (Jan 3, 2013)

TeddieG said:


> A one-bagger, or a two-bagger, or a three-bagger?


With me it would depend how well she operated with first bag. I may be willing to invest in a couple of more bags.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Nomorebeans said:


> Watching the Barbara Walters Special tonight, and Donna Karan gleefully admitting to having an ongoing affair with a married man with two kids for years, and breaking up his marriage and family.
> 
> Fvck. I'm burning the boots I used to love on the patio this weekend.
> 
> ...


Well, in the interest of fairness, you should probably stop watching Barbara Walters too, since she did the exact same thing with a married senator.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Forest said:


> If there's any justice in the world, Stephan will leave for for a much younger girl, and a big payout before long.


...and then he'd develop the worst case of ED ever.

Just before his d*ck fell off.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Holy fvck! That is one ugly woman. They should do a mold of her face and strap copies of her visage to a bunch of orbiting satellites to protect the earth from asteroids.


----------



## D1C (Aug 29, 2015)

If that makes you burn boots, don't research, or look into anymore of the products you buy then. Most all of them have a connection to someone who has done horrible things.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

bandit.45 said:


> Holy fvck! That is one ugly woman. They should do a mold of her face and strap copies of her visage to a bunch of orbiting satellites to protect the earth from asteroids.


Having just looked through MEM's latest thread, I'm thinking that pharmacies should hand out pics w/ each bottle of Viagra, Cialis, etc that they sell...

"In case of erection lasting more than 4 hours, break glass."

I'd imagine that would keep at least a few hundred or so guys out of the ER each year.

:lol: :rofl: :lol: :rofl: :lol: :rofl: 

Sorry, that's mean.


----------



## Nomorebeans (Mar 31, 2015)

D1C said:


> If that makes you burn boots, don't research, or look into anymore of the products you buy then. Most all of them have a connection to someone who has done horrible things.


I know - of course, you're absolutely right. I was just speaking metaphorically.

I don't own any UGGS - the boots I love are black leather up to the knee, side-zip, with a 2.5 inch chunky heel and an artfully pointed toe. They're gorgeous. I adore them. I don't wear them much in Florida, but they are part of my NY uniform whenever I go up there.

I won't really burn them or stop wearing them altogether. But I will feel a little icky whenever I do from now on.

I admired Paul Newman for years for having such a solid longtime marriage with Joanne Woodward. Then I learned he had left his first wife and kids for her. Ugh. Of course cheating is rampant in the entertainment industry - cheating actors are a dime a dozen. Especially costars. I imagine it's hard to work out "Pretend you're in love. OK. Now, stop!" Brangelina, anyone?

And hey, what's up with Baba Wawa honing in on the cheating, when she's a cheater herself, as if she's somehow above that?

Does anybody in the entertainment industry have any integrity?


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

Don't feel bad. I just bought a pair of boots by Ivanka. Right size, price, color, heel height........ you get it.


----------



## Kobold (Dec 5, 2015)

From the article linked to-

"Donna had a close, very sexual relationship with Mark and she longed for a family and babies. She felt destined to marry him - she was afraid to be alone.

Shortly after becoming engaged, she was planning an engagement party with a girlfriend in the city when she met irresistible but married artist Stephan Weiss at her girlfriend's apartment. Donna slept with Weiss that night but proceeded to marry Mark.

On the first day back from her honeymoon, she reconnected with Weiss and they began an all-consuming passionate love affair.
She promised Mark she would end the affair when she learned she was pregnant with what she believed to be Stephan's baby although she was sleeping with both men at the time.

She had an abortion but the marriage was doomed - but not before they had a child together."

I never heard of this sad creature before reading this thread. Now I understand why people were once thrown into volcanoes.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Nomorebeans said:


> I know - of course, you're absolutely right. I was just speaking metaphorically.
> 
> I don't own any UGGS - the boots I love are black leather up to the knee, side-zip, with a 2.5 inch chunky heel and an artfully pointed toe. They're gorgeous. I adore them. I don't wear them much in Florida, but they are part of my NY uniform whenever I go up there.
> 
> ...


Maybe, but apparently not where those closest to them are concerned.

To be fair, though, it's probably rather difficult for them to fully commit themselves to marriage when they spend so much time absorbed w/ themselves. I'd imagine that's why celebrity marriages and relationships don't last.


----------



## Eagle3 (Dec 4, 2013)

As the saying goes in the crappy magazines...Stars They Are Just Like Us!!!!


----------



## where_are_we (May 24, 2013)

tpdallas said:


> I know he is deceased.
> 
> But he cheated too. Your punishment is for her, but he would get a younger woman and money.
> 
> Why is your punishment only for one party...the woman?


Because that is how this forum rolls.......women who cheat are the scum of the earth and men well - the woman must have done something or not done something to cause him to do it. He is a guy and he needs sex. It is only sex and him meeting a basic need.


----------



## Heatherknows (Aug 21, 2015)

where_are_we said:


> Because that is how this forum rolls.......women who cheat are the scum of the earth and men well - the woman must have done something or not done something to cause him to do it. He is a guy and he needs sex. It is only sex and him meeting a basic need.


Yep. Also, a lot of this thread is focused on Donna's looks. WTF?


----------



## Nomorebeans (Mar 31, 2015)

Heatherknows said:


> Yep. Also, a lot of this thread is focused on Donna's looks. WTF?


I started that ball rolling, and I apologize for sounding so superficial.

What struck me when I watched her giggling like a school girl with Barbara Walters about having an affair for years with a married man while she was also married was how much like the cartoon Grinch she looked, when he breaks out into that evil grin while he's hatching the plan to steal the Whos' Christmas.

I wasn't thinking that she was ugly when the interview first started - I was interested in her because I love my black DKNY boots, and I've liked some of her clothing designs. She only became ugly to me when I watched her face change, because the abject selfishness inside her couldn't help but permeate her countenance. I've seen it in my ex when I've known he's lying to protect himself - his face actually changes. Or maybe it's that the mask has come off.


----------



## Heatherknows (Aug 21, 2015)

Nomorebeans said:


> I started that ball rolling, and I apologize for sounding so superficial.
> 
> What struck me when I watched her giggling like a school girl with Barbara Walters about having an affair for years with a married man while she was also married was how much like the cartoon Grinch she looked, when he breaks out into that evil grin while he's hatching the plan to steal the Whos' Christmas.
> 
> I wasn't thinking that she was ugly when the interview first started - I was interested in her because I love my black DKNY boots, and I've liked some of her clothing designs. She only became ugly to me when I watched her face change, because the abject selfishness inside her couldn't help but permeate her countenance. I've seen it in my ex when I've known he's lying to protect himself - his face actually changes. Or maybe it's that the mask has come off.


I don't think it's your fault. You might have mentioned it but the men ran with it. It's so typical of TAM. If you're a female and you _think_ you're attractive the men don't like it but if you're a female and you're not attractive that's the thing they'll go after. And maybe that's not !00% true but it's true enough.


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

Heatherknows said:


> I don't think it's your fault. You might have mentioned it but the men ran with it. It's so typical of TAM. If you're a female and you _think_ you're attractive the men don't like it but if you're a female and you're not attractive that's the thing they'll go after. And maybe that's not !00% true but it's true enough.


Heather, did you simultaneously excuse NMB, and then in the same sentence, blame men for it?

Confirmation bias?

And @Nomorebeans, thank you for your honesty.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Heatherknows (Aug 21, 2015)

farsidejunky said:


> Heather, did you simultaneously excuse NMB, and then in the same sentence, blame men for it?
> 
> Confirmation bias?
> 
> ...


I just reread the first post. I missed the "ugly cow" part. I was referring to the part about being unattractive both on the inside and outside. But "ugly cow" does sort of get the ball rolling.

My bad. :surprise:


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

where_are_we said:


> Because that is how this forum rolls.......women who cheat are the scum of the earth and men well - the woman must have done something or not done something to cause him to do it. He is a guy and he needs sex. It is only sex and him meeting a basic need.


I hope you're not lumping all of us in possession of a Y chromosome into this horrid generalization.


----------



## Roselyn (Sep 19, 2010)

bandit.45 said:


> Holy fvck! That is one ugly woman. They should do a mold of her face and strap copies of her visage to a bunch of orbiting satellites to protect the earth from asteroids.


Ha, ha, ha! Bandit.45, you're such a funny dude!

Seriously, Donna Karan and Barbara Walters should be ashamed of themselves. These two brag about their affairs and breaking up families as if these are wonderful accomplishments. By the way, Donna Karan lost her fashion design company to an investing conglomerate. She is working for wages in her own company. Not only is she ugly, but she is one dumb chick!


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Heatherknows said:


> Yep. Also, a lot of this thread is focused on Donna's looks. WTF?


Bandit Rant:

She's a horse. I'm amazed that she was able to find a guy willing to have an affair with her. If it were me I would not know whether to kiss her, or strap a bridle on her head and throw a saddle on her back and use her for calf roping. 

God I feel so bad for British men. Maybe 1 out of every 10 British women are halfway acceptable looking. 

I was bored and got to watching Dr. Who the other night, and I was like "These actresses are the best England has to offer? Really?". It was a succession of one bad overbite after another. Seriously. 

More American women need to go over there and mate with British men and soften up that gene pool a bit I'll tell ya.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Roselyn said:


> Ha, ha, ha! Bandit.45, you're such a funny dude!
> 
> Seriously, Donna Karan and Barbara Walters should be ashamed of themselves. These two brag about their affairs and breaking up families as if these are wonderful accomplishments. By the way, Donna Karan lost her fashion design company to an investing conglomerate. She is working for wages in her own company. Not only is she ugly, but she is one dumb chick!


Babwa Wawa is a sleazeball. Always has been always will be.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

where_are_we said:


> Because that is how this forum rolls.......women who cheat are the scum of the earth and men well - the woman must have done something or not done something to cause him to do it. He is a guy and he needs sex. It is only sex and him meeting a basic need.


That's a bunch of bullsh!t. 

Most of the posters here will get behind any wayward who shows remorse and owns his or her sh!t. 

I'm the grumpiest, most jaundiced azz on this forum, and when I see bullish!t I call it....like I just did now. But myself and many of the men here support and even defend WWs who own up to what they did and who are honestly wanting to try to change. Those who don't get their butts kicked, regardless of sex. 

There is as much mysandry as there is mysoginy on TAM. People just need to call either when they see it.


----------



## Heatherknows (Aug 21, 2015)

bandit.45 said:


> Bandit Rant:
> 
> She's a horse. I'm amazed that she was able to find a guy willing to have an affair with her. If it were me I would not know whether to kiss her, or strap a bridle on her head and throw a saddle on her back and use her for calf roping.
> 
> ...


...the only reason you get away with this stuff is because you're freaking hilarious. 


(Thank God I'm American....but I'm not mating with the english dudes; I can't deal with bad teeth.)


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Heatherknows said:


> ...the only reason you get away with this stuff is because you're freaking hilarious.
> 
> 
> (Thank God I'm American....but I'm not mating with the english dudes; I can't deal with bad teeth.)


Now now....British dentistry has made great strides lately. Their woodcarving has gotten much better with the advent of CNC technology.


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

tpdallas said:


> I know he is deceased.
> 
> But he cheated too. Your punishment is for her, but he would get a younger woman and money.
> 
> Why is your punishment only for one party...the woman?


Because SHE was the person we were talking about. No need to search for veiled misogyny hidden in every comment. Didn't even know he was married, ever.


----------



## Roselyn (Sep 19, 2010)

bandit.45 said:


> Bandit Rant:
> 
> She's a horse. I'm amazed that she was able to find a guy willing to have an affair with her. If it were me I would not know whether to kiss her, or strap a bridle on her head and throw a saddle on her back and use her for calf roping.
> 
> ...


Donna Karan is an American fashion designer. You don't want to wish this type of woman to men on the other side of the pond. This woman is ugly in and out.


----------



## where_are_we (May 24, 2013)

bandit.45 said:


> That's a bunch of bullsh!t.
> 
> Most of the posters here will get behind any wayward who shows remorse and owns his or her sh!t.
> 
> ...



I've said this more than once and I'll say it again. This forum is focused more on men, it is what it is and I accept that.

I believe you misunderstood the main point of my post. The BS you are calling me out on is not what I am talking about. If you have not read some of my other posts I can understand why you thought I was focusing on support of the cheater. I should have probably added a few more details to make my point clear. 

I urge you to review some of the threads started by women WHO WERE CHEATED ON and see how much support they received. 

The women only receive a high level of support if they are the cheater. And yes, I agree that you all are good about it if they are truly remorseful. Hence, the threads go on and on and on....

Gus: I am not grouping all men into this category. It was my perspective of the general responses of this forum to the cheated on person (man or woman). I am the first one to get upset and have posted about it, when people say "all men" or "all women" behave like.....


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Roselyn said:


> Donna Karan is an American fashion designer. You don't want to wish this type of woman to men on the other side of the pond. This woman is ugly in and out.


She's American? Cripes!


I would formally like to make a public apology to the government and people of the British Commonwealth for my crass and unfounded accusations. Just goes to show you that ugly knows no cultural or racial boundaries.


----------



## Kobold (Dec 5, 2015)

bandit.45 said:


> Babwa Wawa is a sleazeball. Always has been always will be.


From an article describing her affair-

"At the time, the twice-divorced Walters was a rising television news star and co-host of the "Today" show. When her lover, who's now 88, told the newswoman she was the oldest woman he had ever been with, she wanted to say - but never did - "Oh yeah? Well you are the blackest man I have ever been with."

Well she sounds like a respectable lady to me.


----------



## blahfridge (Dec 6, 2014)

I read the article and shrugged. She's written an autobiography and she's making the talk show circuit to drum up sales. Would it have been better if she had left the dirty details out of her book? I give her some credit for at least being honest. People here on TAM are understandably appalled by that kind of behavior because of their own tortured experiences. But the vast majority out there will view it as simply romantic - finding true love. Besides, who knows what his wife was up too? Perhaps they were both cheating. 
Maybe I have a different attitude because I was both cheated on and then cheated myself. But I also look at this way - history is replete with artists, politicians, leaders of all kinds who accomplished great things in their fields but led morally repugnant personal lives. If we were to boycott all of their products or disavow their contributions, then we'd all be living in just the TAM vacuum.


----------



## Roselyn (Sep 19, 2010)

bandit.45 said:


> She's American? Cripes!
> 
> 
> I would formally like to make a public apology to the government and people of the British Commonwealth for my crass and unfounded accusations. Just goes to show you that ugly knows no cultural or racial boundaries.


bandit.45: Ha, ha, ha! I need this laugh today, I've had a hard week! Please don't ever go away!


----------



## Heatherknows (Aug 21, 2015)

blahfridge said:


> But I also look at this way - history is replete with artists, politicians, leaders of all kinds who accomplished great things in their fields but led morally repugnant personal lives. If we were to boycott all of their products or disavow their contributions, then we'd all be living in just the TAM vacuum.


That's why she should keep the boots. A woman who cheated on her mate made a pair of beautiful boots. It's not the boots fault. I'm sure there isn't a product in my house that doesn't have a seedy history. How many of my clothes were made from child labor? How many of my gadgets have been made in factories that have poor working conditions. 

Let's put it this way...we live in hell but if you're going to survive you'll need to make friends with the devil. >


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

blahfridge said:


> I read the article and shrugged. She's written an autobiography and she's making the talk show circuit to drum up sales. Would it have been better if she had left the dirty details out of her book? I give her some credit for at least being honest. People here on TAM are understandably appalled by that kind of behavior because of their own tortured experiences. But the vast majority out there will view it as simply romantic - finding true love. Besides, who knows what his wife was up too? Perhaps they were both cheating.
> Maybe I have a different attitude because I was both cheated on and then cheated myself. But I also look at this way - history is replete with artists, politicians, leaders of all kinds who accomplished great things in their fields but led morally repugnant personal lives. If we were to boycott all of their products or disavow their contributions, then we'd all be living in just the TAM vacuum.



I agree. She's an honest bimbo. 

I also agree that many of our greatest achievers have been amoral jerkwads. 

The great architect Frank Lloyd Wright for example: he abandoned his wife and six kids to run off with a Brazilian opera singer. 

Einstein left his wife, another accomplished physicist who helped him work out his theory of relativity, for another woman. Flat out abandoned her and gave her none of the credit for her help.


----------



## OldWolf57 (Mar 20, 2012)

didn't even watch or listen,, saying she destroyed a family was enuff for me to pray she meets some thugs that do to her what happened to that unfortunate woman in Central Park years ago,,, only she survive as a veggie !!!


----------



## drifting on (Nov 22, 2013)

TeddieG said:


> A one-bagger, or a two-bagger, or a three-bagger?




A body bag, then cut a hole in the crotch.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Heatherknows (Aug 21, 2015)

bandit.45 said:


> The great architect Frank Lloyd Wright for example: he abandoned his wife and six kids to run off with a Brazilian opera singer.


My mom worships FLW. I'm going to tell her this story and watch her throw out all his books.>


----------



## wmn1 (Aug 27, 2014)

Nomorebeans said:


> Watching the Barbara Walters Special tonight, and Donna Karan gleefully admitting to having an ongoing affair with a married man with two kids for years, and breaking up his marriage and family.
> 
> Fvck. I'm burning the boots I used to love on the patio this weekend.
> 
> ...


agreed. It's disgusting. He's a POS and so is she . Yes and she's ugly as can be. I think he's in it for the $$. F him for destroying his family like that


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Heatherknows said:


> My mom worships FLW. I'm going to tell her this story and watch her throw out all his books.>


She probably already knows. 

He did not leave his ex-wife or kids destitute. In fact a couple of his sons became architects and continued promoting his design methods. The man was genius, but he was also a narcissistic prick and made many, many enemies.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

wmn1 said:


> agreed. It's disgusting. He's a POS and so is she . Yes and she's ugly as can be. I think he's in it for the $$. F him for destroying his family like that


The only thing that can make an ugly man or woman pretty is a fat wallet. Which is why I keep mine stuffed with coupons. :grin2:


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Saw this a little while ago and was reminded of this thread...

Donna Karan defends Harvey Weinstein and blames victims | Daily Mail Online


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Barbara Walters herself had an affair with a married black man. A Republican Senator
She needed "Cred" when she was on the "View". She asked for Cred.

Got Crud, instead.

Barbara Walters: I had an affair with married Senator Edward Brooke - NY Daily News


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

GusPolinski said:


> Saw this a little while ago and was reminded of this thread...
> 
> Donna Karan defends Harvey Weinstein and blames victims | Daily Mail Online


At least she is consistent :smile2:.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

haha, Sooner or later they can't hide there scummyness. Eventually if your a ******* it's going to get out. And people wonder why he was allowed to get away with it for so long.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Two saggy old has-beens are still seeking fame.

Revel in their sins and find victims to blame.

No remorse is shown for the betrayed spouses.

And they enjoy exposing their **** buddy louses.

They don’t care what you think, or how people feel.

Just all the more fodder for a greasy book deal. 

These dried up old prunes have nothing better to do.

But to show what they are, skank one and skank two.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

LOL Amp


----------



## growing_weary (Jul 23, 2017)

I didn't know about the original topic of this thread. But I saw a quote of her victim blaming on one of the tvs at the gym this morning an was like.... this m'fer...

Never wore her stuff, thankfully. DVF better not let me down though.


----------



## Windwalker (Mar 19, 2014)

Amplexor said:


> Two saggy old has-beens are still seeking fame.
> 
> Revel in their sins and find victims to blame.
> 
> ...


 :allhail:


Best post I have read in a while!


----------



## TheGoodGuy (Apr 22, 2013)

Bahahahaaha loved your poem @Amplexor!


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

After all the lawsuits and horrible practices in sweatshop labor DKNY has been guilty of over the years, it was her cheating on her husband that turned you off of the brand? Ok


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Could have been written for the POS! Just Say'n!

Eagles - King of Hollywood - Video Dailymotion


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

TheDudeLebowski said:


> After all the lawsuits and horrible practices in sweatshop labor DKNY has been guilty of over the years, it was her cheating on her husband that turned you off of the brand? Ok


I went off the brand in the 80s. No lining in the jackets and other pieces. High prices even for the DKNY line. Thankfully, apparel for women is the one true competitive market. If you don't like a designer / manufacturer, it's very easy to go elsewhere.


----------



## Malaise (Aug 8, 2012)

Amplexor said:


> Two saggy old has-beens are still seeking fame.
> 
> Revel in their sins and find victims to blame.
> 
> ...


Dr Seuss was a cheat also.


----------

